# Dimmer inalámbrico con Pic12f629 y U2008



## XeRo21lp (Abr 26, 2014)

Quiero compartir con el foro este circuito que por falta de componentes no pude terminar de armarlo ya que me pareció algo fiable. Quizá alguien ya realizó este circuito y podría colaborar en algunas correcciones o falencias que tenga.

El circuito lo saque de una pagina externa, la cual esta mencionada en los documentos pdf que pondré a continuación.

Tuve que realizar algunos cambios a la pcb ya que en mi ciudad no pude encontrar el CI U2008B  DIP8 y solo encontré el U2008B SO8 (smd) y me quedé obligado a realizar una nueva pcb, lo pongo a disposición para que puedan corregir posibles errores en el diseño.

Hay algunas dudas que tengo en referencia a la configuración de conexión en el datasheet del CI U2008B y la conexión que tiene en el circuito propuesto en dicha pagina, valga la redundancia, espero me puedan colaborar con eso.

Dentro de unas semanas me llegarán los componentes que me faltan como ser BC517 TSOP1736 y el TIC226 (si alguien me podría facilitar algunos reemplazos para buscarlos en mi ciudad y completar de una el circuito le estaré agradecido). Los archivos adjuntos llevan los pcb´s originales y los míos, estaré atento a sus propuestas y respuestas y gracias por prestar su atención y tiempo


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2014)

Me llamo la atencion la forma de alimentar al pic 

creo que hay mejores formas de hacerlo.


----------



## XeRo21lp (Abr 26, 2014)

alguna sugerencia quizá papirrin??? sería grato que me pudieses colaborar digo si no es mucha molestia y gracias de ante mano


----------



## capitanp (Abr 28, 2014)

JAJAajjaj no caía papirrin... creo que la alimentación del pic es todo un boom.


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola yo realice uno mas sencillo sin necesidad del integrado que mencionas si te interesa puedes verlo aca: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/12f675-triac-serie-bombillo-102499/

El circuito esta en funcionamiento actualmente sin ningún problema hasta el momento.saludoss


----------



## papirrin (Abr 28, 2014)

A mi me gusto el de microchip de ese mismo tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/12f675-triac-serie-bombillo-102499/#post828195

p.d. por cierto yo no veo muchas imagenes de ese tema


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola al final en la ultima pagina del tema deje el circuito ya que se borraron las imágenes que cargue. De igual forma hay vídeos donde demuestro como funciona el circuito...saludoss


----------



## XeRo21lp (Abr 28, 2014)

Estoy revisando el circuito y justamente en la pagina 1 de tu post esta el circuito original del que yo intento realizar, gracias Reyvilla


----------

